# Macbook screen fault - Horizontal line



## oberonx (Jul 28, 2006)

My Macbook screen is displaying an horizontal white line that seems to be a small physical dent, guessing to be caused by the keyboard borders on the screen when closed. This is an early white Macbook, still with the rough plastic and the resulting discoloration. I will be taking it back to apple, but i was wondering if anyone has the same problem and if apple has recognized it? (i know the discoloration has but im not sure about the screen problem) Thanks.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 28, 2006)

oberonx said:


> My Macbook screen is displaying an horizontal white line that seems to be a small physical dent, guessing to be caused by the keyboard borders on the screen when closed. This is an early white Macbook, still with the rough plastic and the resulting discoloration. I will be taking it back to apple, but i was wondering if anyone has the same problem and if apple has recognized it? (i know the discoloration has but im not sure about the screen problem) Thanks.



Yes you should take it back if it is still under warranty.  I have also seen things like this happen to PC notebooks as well. What I use to help something like is from never happening is called the ScreenSavrz. So my display on my old TiBook is still looking like new.


----------

